# Hymer exsis i 522 yes or no?



## Leltel (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all, well we are in a dillema, after going to 'look' at compact fixed bed MHs today, my heart is in favour of ruling my head over a Hymer exsis i 522.  It had a good feeling, but wondered if anyone here has any experience of owning this model. I am torn because of what we would get for our girl, I know you never get back what you pay. It would mean financing a fair bit but we know we would use him as much as we do our girl. Anyway, enough rambling on, if anyone has one, let me know how you get on....& if anyone has purchased a MH from Johnscross in the past, can you let me know if my gut feeling is right.... not pushy, helpful & nothing seemed to be too much bother to them?
Thanks
Lesley


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Lesley,

Well we do give five years free habitation services with every van we supply so we do want to see our customers coming back.

Peter


----------



## Leltel (Mar 27, 2011)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hello Lesley,
> 
> Well we do give five years free habitation services with every van we supply so we do want to see our customers coming back.
> 
> Peter


 
That is good to hear Peter, I am still in a dilema, looking forwarding to a test drive, that should make my mind up! Have to say though that looking round the MHs at Johnscross, I never felt under any pressure....only from my hubby!


----------



## Leltel (Mar 27, 2011)

*Brought!*

Well we now have to up the life insurance!! After a fab test drive, fab salesman (not pushy at all) we pick up our boy (has to be boy cause I dont want to upset Wyn) in two weeks. Wyn has been fab in the short time that we have had her, but if only we had a crystal ball. A couple of things I would like to share with anyone who is looking to purchase their first motor home....think carefully about what you would want to take each time, a garage is something that we quickly realised we needed to keep all the cycle kit, wellies, chocks, leads etc. We also came to realise that climbing a ladder to bed after a long days walking/cycling was difficult. If we had thought carefully before buying our first one, we wouldn't have been so in debt now! Time to downsize the house I think!
Thank you to Lawrence at Johnscross....I think!


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for the order which I am sure you will be happy with and welcome to the Johns Cross 'Club'

One of the reasons why we do not use high pressure salesmanship is that if we 'persuade' some one to buy a van, they invariably buy the wrong one. 

A salesman should listen to the buyers needs and then guide them to make the right choice, not ram them into the one he wants to sell.

Puchasing a motorhome is a big investment to many people, its like buying a house, you either like it or you dont.

Peter


----------

